
Only place to get ElasticSearch 5.0 upon release will be Elastic Cloud - sroussey
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elastic-stack-release-5-0-0-alpha-3
======
_jezell_
I believe this is just a badly worded blog post, intended to get across that
ElasticSearch 5.0 will be available as soon as it launches in Elastic Cloud,
not that they will prevent you from downloading it and running it yourself via
the standard channels upon release.

